# 5:30 am wake up



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

So.... Soleil likes to wake up at 5:30 am. I do not. Is there a way to transition her for a later wake up call?

She sleeps in a crate next to my bed. Every morning she wakes me up by panting in my face (crate is on chair.) Zombie-like, I pull on clothes, take her out of her crate and carry her downstairs to the side of our building where she usually will pee within a minute. Often she will poop, too. Then its back to the crate for an hour while I try for a few more minutes of sleep. She's sixteen weeks old.

Today she didn't seem to want to pee. I put her on the ground and started walking and she just sat there, matching my half asleep mood. She did go after a minute or two but I'm wondering if she's just in the habit of waking up at that time and if she could hold it longer if I just ignored her /told her to go back to sleep. 

Another question, same topic. When will she start telling me she has to go? Right now I'm religious about getting her out every two hours or after a solid nap / huge drink. I practically have to drag her out to go but she prances back to the house as soon as she's done. Is there some message I'm missing? My old dog would scratch at the door to tell me but it's been twenty years since she was a puppy so obviously I don't remember the time-line.

Thanks!


----------



## Graciep0o (Apr 23, 2010)

When you figure out how to make them sleep in later - let me know! Oliver is a year and a half now and he still wakes up at 5:30-6am everyday. If he's on our bed, he will literally walk over and put his face on my husband's to tell him to wake up. If he's in his crate, he whine really really softly until we let him out. 

The only times he's slept in is on the weekends where we have company over and don't go to bed until really really late. Then he's good until about 9am - but those are rare!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I started putting McGee in the bed with me when he was about 4 months old and he does sleep a little bit later. My DH is an early bird so he will take him out and let him pee, poop, and eat breakfast and put him back in with Abby & me. It takes him a little rooting around to settle down but he usually does and we get some more sleep. If I get up for long myself then I can't get back to sleep!

Abby was nearly two before she finally started to sleep late. Now when she does get up, she will sleep under the coffee table for another couple of hours. McGee has learned the hard way not to mess with her in the mornings!!! I'm hoping he will become a sleepyhead like us soon!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hmmmmm maybe she is trying to tell you! Take her to "do her business" and then see if she will go back to sleeping


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

When I first got Brody he'd wake up super early and was ready to be up and not go back to sleep. I was tired and cranky and not feeling well during that phase (I have chronic fatigue syndrome and do need my sleep in order to feel well), however I knew I wanted a pup and I had signed up for this. I did hope it would pass. As he got a bit older he started sleeping in slightly longer (like 6am vs 5am). I started to let him sleep on the bed with me around 4 months of age (as opposed to in crate on chair next to the bed). At first he was up early pouncing on my head going "get up, get up, get up" the second my alarm went off. Slowly he began to learn about the "snooze" button. I was so proud the first time the alarm went off and he looked at me as if to say "hurry up, turn it off!" and went back to sleep! 

Now we'll get up after one or two pushes of the snooze button. On the weekends, when I don't set the alarm, we'll sleep in anywhere from 8-10 am depending on how late we went to bed the night before. My boy just loves to sleep on the bed with me and I'm feeling much better now that I'm getting enough sleep too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi started getting up with my husband around 6:30 by the time he was about 16 weeks. Since that was the time that was convenient on week days, I think he just got used to it. But if we want to sleep in, he is perfectly happy to go back to sleep after doing his business and eating breakfast. Then he'll sleep as long as we do (which is never past 9 or so)

Dave takes care of him in the morning on week days, so I figure it's only fair for me to let him sleep on the weekends. But, like you, I've learned to take him out is a zombie mode... I don't think I ever completely wake up!:biggrin1:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

What I am wondering is what time do you guys go to bed? Maybe that is the problem?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> What I am wondering is what time do you guys go to bed? Maybe that is the problem?


ound:That definitely IS one of the reasons Kodi needs to get up early. I've got RA, and I'm done in and heading for bed between 8 and 9 usually. He's so used to that schedule that if I DON'T go to bed then, he gets whiney and fussy, and keeps asking for me to put him to bed. (but he doesn't want to go to bed unless *I* go too!)ound:

When you look at it from that perspective, 8 or 9 till 6:30 is a pretty long time!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

In the winter I tend to walk Sir Winston twice a day, it is cool and he likes the exercise. But he does get much in the hot evenings, we go in the mornings...I often think he wakes up early due to not enough exercise the night before...just my thought. If I go to bed at 11 pm, he as been sleeping for a long time then...so I know he is ready to get up at first light!!! Ideal situation is DH who does all the feeding and exercising and then puts him back in bed with you....whooooeeee Kathie you and Karen are lucky ladies!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> In the winter I tend to walk Sir Winston twice a day, it is cool and he likes the exercise. But he does get much in the hot evenings, we go in the mornings...I often think he wakes up early due to not enough exercise the night before...just my thought. If I go to bed at 11 pm, he as been sleeping for a long time then...so I know he is ready to get up at first light!!! Ideal situation is DH who does all the feeding and exercising and then puts him back in bed with you....whooooeeee Kathie you and Karen are lucky ladies!!!


I'd feel luckier not to need all the extra sleep.<g> But, yeah, he's a good guy.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

I wake up before 6:30 to get ready for work, so Roshi is used to this. The official bedtime for him is around 10:30-11, but he pretty much starts passing out around 9:30 on the carpet. Haha. On weekends, when the bf is around, he can push himself until midnight (because bf has more energy than me to play with him). However, just to maintain consistency, I get up around 6:30-7 on weekends to let him potty and eat breakfast. And then by 8 am, back into the crate he goes, and bed for me. He digs a bit in his crate to release some energy, and then within 5 minutes, he's more out than me! LOL!


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Kipper is up everyday between 530-6. I am beginning to think this is a normal time for these Hav's to get up. Usually I don't mind since I have to leave the house by 630 for work but this morning he was up and wanting out of his Kennel at 430 (we had him sleep there last night instead of bed). I told him to go back to sleep this morning, there was NO WAY I was getting up that early to take him out. DH doesn't normally help out with potty duties as he says "you wanted a puppy you take care of the puppy". I can say that if/when he sleeps with me he will still get up at 630 to potty BUT will very happily go back to sleep with me on the weekends..... OK, now I will admit that I am normally in bed no later then 10 and usually we (as in Kipper and my daughter) are in bed just relaxing and reading at about 930 before lights out. If Kipper is really tired he will huff at me cover his eyes with his front paws and then look at me. LOL, I'm always like "real subtle Kip"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I heard our trainer discussing this with a puppy owner the other day. She said to start by getting up just BEFORE the puppy usually starts to fuss, and praise him lavishly for being such a good quiet boy. Slowly, over time, you add just a few minutes at a time. The goal is to "catch him being good" by being quiet and waiting for YOU to come and get him. You want to interrupt the cycle BEFORE he finds out that by fussing, he can get you to let him out and give him attention.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Is the bedroom dark? We train all our puppies to sleep in a crate by sleeping in our bedroom close to our bed. We have one circle top window that curtains do not completely cover all the way to the top. We like to look at the stars and moon out the window, and it's situated so no one can see in. Anyway, long story shortened....the puppies ALWAYS wake up at first light.

We have often said it would probably be different if the room was dark, like our old bedroom was before I built the addition, but we have gotten used to it, and use it to our advantage to teach the pups to "go potty" on command since we know they have to go then anyway. It's most difficult when we have 5 or 6 at the same time, but it's a lot easier when we just get down to one or two.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It is all routine to the pups. If you get up at 6am to go to work each day, that is what time they will wake up on the weekends. 

They can't tell time! :biggrin1:

But, my boys seem to know when it is 6am! I go to bed late, the boys are crashed out by 9pm usually. Last potty break around 10-11pm. Then when 3:30am-4am comes, it is potty time. 

Sometimes we can sleep till 7:30am, but by then they are hungry and Jack will actually bark to tell me to get up if he is really hungry!

I knew the first year was going to be rough with sleep due to potty breaks, now I am use to waking up early, then going back to sleep. 

As long as the boys have a potty break, fed, potty break again, they will go back to sleep for a little while longer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Then when 3:30am-4am comes, it is potty time.


!!! Egads! I guess we got lucky. Kodi was sleeping from 11-6 the first week we got him, and started sleeping what _I_ consider a full night (9-6) by 16 weeks or so. He did have a litter box in his ex-pen in case he really needed it during the night, (his crate door was open into the ex-pen) but rarely used it.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Eli is my little alarm clock :frusty: We have a routine M - F. DH wakes up, gets ready for work, rubs Eli's belly and leaves around 6:30. That's when I get a scratch at the door that tells me, "Mommy, wake up and walk me." This morning I was so sleepy when I went to walk Eli I lock myself out of the houseound: I stood outside ringing the doorbell for 45 min until my kids woke up for camp. On Saturdays, DH sleeps in and I notice we may not get a scratch until 8 or so. On these days Eli could have a pee accident. I guess he gets all confused with the break in routine and doesn't realize he can't hold it. So, I try to wake up before 7 AM to walk him then go back to sleep (or nap on a Saturday afternoon.)

If you figure this out, let me know!


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

We go to bed fairly late but Soleil sleeps a LOT so it's hard to say when she's sacked out for the night. I only put her in her crate when we go to bed but she's always been asleep for a while by then. She probably has her last pee around 10:30 or so. I'm keeping track tonight. 

She is unusually hyper this evening, harassing the cats! Very funny to watch and the cats aren't too bothered about it.


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

I usually take Olive to bed early (around 10) while my partner keeps Diego with him to take him for a quick, last minute potty break before bed (anywhere between 11 and 12 on the nights he's not working). The crate is on the floor, on my side, in the bedroom...Diego sleeps through the night with no problem. When we first got him, completely different story!! He'd go into his crate no problem, but then when we turned out the lights, it was yip and yap for HOURS. After about an hour and a half, he would quiet down (this would be roughly midnight-ish) but then he'd be yippy at 3am and he was wide awake for the rest of the day! Luckily he grew out of that...Diego went to bed around 11 last night and when I woke up at 5 to get ready for work, I opened his crate to let him out...he didn't want to get up! So I reached in to scoop him up and he rolled onto his back and said "OK, belly rub time!" 

:jaw: 

He wanted nothing to do with his potty time this morning!! I did end up scooping him out though and bringing him outside so he can at least pee (which he did). And like the good little boy that he is (now), went right back into his crate, did what he needed to do to make himself comfortable, and was back on his back, snoozing away!  He'll probably stay that way until Jimmy wakes up at 8 to get him and Olive ready for the day!


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

DiegoCF_Boston said:


> I opened his crate to let him out...he didn't want to get up! So I reached in to scoop him up and he rolled onto his back and said "OK, belly rub time!"


Haha same here! Last night for some reason my daughter was up several times and kept waking up up. Soleil slept in until 6:45 and then started her sniff sniff next to my face but when I went to scoop her up she rolled over for tummy rubs! Silly girl.

My husband installed light blocking curtains last night so that might have helped some, too.


----------



## Havanese0330 (Jun 19, 2011)

Wrigley is up between 6-6:30, he doesn't cry though, he'll just sit in his crate and scratch at the door until I get up to let him out. Since I am still on summer vacation, I would like to get a little more sleep, so after he goes out for his morning pee/poop, back in the crate he goes. Although sometimes, he wants to wake the cat up. I don't mind this schedule too much because once work starts up again, I'll be getting up at 6:00. He loves to sleep and will sometimes zonk out at 8:30, go out for his last potty break at 10:00 and be good until 6:00.

As for telling me when to go out--he will _sometimes_ run to his leash which hangs on the front door, sometimes he'll just forget and go anywhere, but I usually let him every 1-2 hours so this doesn't happen too often. Yesterday he had two accidents but they were right near the front door, I didn't get to him quickly enough. I think he's making progress for only having him 2 weeks, sure feels like longer sometimes though!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie starts waking me up at 6 am; but she won't wake her daddy. I get up and take her out and make coffee and read the newspaper. she goes back upstairs and gets in the bed with her Daddy and is content to lay with him however long. On the mornings that he goes to cardiac rehab before 6 am, he takes her out to let me sleep. but just as soon as he is out the door, she jumps back on the bed and wakes me up. I am not allowed to sleep late like her beloved Daddy. This morning though, Rosie and Josie Wales woke me up at 4 am. Josie evidently wanted to go out and got on the bed to wake me and Rosie started playing with her. I could have killed them both.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> Rosie starts waking me up at 6 am; but she won't wake her daddy. I get up and take her out and make coffee and read the newspaper. she goes back upstairs and gets in the bed with her Daddy and is content to lay with him however long. On the mornings that he goes to cardiac rehab before 6 am, he takes her out to let me sleep. but just as soon as he is out the door, she jumps back on the bed and wakes me up. I am not allowed to sleep late like her beloved Daddy. This morning though, Rosie and Josie Wales woke me up at 4 am. Josie evidently wanted to go out and got on the bed to wake me and Rosie started playing with her. I could have killed them both.


Lucile, you need to talk to DH and see what his secrets are...sounds like he has everyone hypnotized...wish I knew the secret!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Havanese0330 said:


> Wrigley is up between 6-6:30, he doesn't cry though, he'll just sit in his crate and scratch at the door until I get up to let him out. Since I am still on summer vacation, I would like to get a little more sleep, so after he goes out for his morning pee/poop, back in the crate he goes. Although sometimes, he wants to wake the cat up. I don't mind this schedule too much because once work starts up again, I'll be getting up at 6:00. He loves to sleep and will sometimes zonk out at 8:30, go out for his last potty break at 10:00 and be good until 6:00.
> 
> As for telling me when to go out--he will _sometimes_ run to his leash which hangs on the front door, sometimes he'll just forget and go anywhere, but I usually let him every 1-2 hours so this doesn't happen too often. Yesterday he had two accidents but they were right near the front door, I didn't get to him quickly enough. I think he's making progress for only having him 2 weeks, sure feels like longer sometimes though!


Love Wrigley's name!!! Sounds like a smart Hav


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Flynn I know the secret. He only loves and plays with the children, grandchildren and pets. I do all the discipline, bathing, you get the idea.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Coach wants out of his crate at 6:30. Scratches and soft whines also. When we came out to California two weeks ago I was afraid it would be 4:30. But he lasted until 5:30 and then a couple of days later he was back to 6:30. I take him out for pee and sometimes poop then put him back in bed with us. A short bit of play and then we tell him to laydown and back to sleep he goes. Can sleep to 9 or 10 on weekends. 

If he does wake up early, I can usually shush him and ignore and he'll go back to sleep. If really frantic, it's because he didn't want to pee before bed and really needs to go.

Coach rings bells to let us know he wants out, but every now and then will forget completely and just pee although less and less. And like you said, if I don't hear him, he'll usually go right near the door.


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

I've been very lucky with Fionn. If I don't wake him, he will sleep until 8:00-8:30 and is usually in his crate by 11:00 pm at the latest. I keep his crate on the floor next to my bed. I get up early (5:30/6:00) to go running and he doesn't wake up (or if he does, he rolls over!!). Regardless of the time I bring his crate downstairs, when I open the door he lays there and just stretches his paws out and taps them in front of him ....I love that part! He will usually stay put for 5 mins or so until he's ready to get up then we head outside for his potty. I find he's pretty lazy in the mornings and gets more active in the evenings. We walk 3 times a day so he gets lots of exercise.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> Flynn I know the secret. He only loves and plays with the children, grandchildren and pets. I do all the discipline, bathing, you get the idea.


Yes, I see....hummmmmm...sorry Lucile, you are the bad guy!


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this forum, but this is a topic we have some experience in. We got a mini dachshund puppy in March, and she took to her crate after one night and still goes right in every night and doesn't fuss until I get her up. In June, we added Baxter, our Havanese to the family. He hated the crate and started crying without stop within 30 minutes. We didn't have the heart to listen to him cry (well, my dh didn't), so we would get him out in and put him in bed with us. He peed in our bed twice, but we still kept getting him out of the crate. Finally, we decided to see what would happen if we just let him cry (crate is always in our bedroom). The first night, he cried for about 30 minutes then went to sleep. He woke up at about 2 a.m., crying. We put him in our bed. After about a week of that, when he woke up crying, I started just patting the top of the crate, and that seemed to calm him down. He went right back to sleep. I can't say that how we handled it solved any problems, but I will say that you might try waiting it out once or twice. It might be that she won't cry as long as you're afraid she will. Now, Baxter is still an early riser, and there is no getting around that. Our dachshund will sleep as long as we will, but Baxter expects to be up at 6 and playing right after breakfast! It's a small price to pay for a night's sleep.


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, thanks for all the replies!

I guess I should update to give newbies hope. From a dependable 5:30 am wake up call just a few weeks ago, Soleil has graduated to waking up when I get up. That was 9 am this morning.

I noticed a couple of weeks ago that when I reached in to get her, she would roll over for a tummy rub and cuddle. She was in no hurry to get outside. A few times when I couldn't find my shoes I put her out on the deck with her pee pad and a moment later when I'd open the door to join her, she'd run right back in. I realized she didn't want a walk at all. So she went back to her kennel and we'd both sleep for a few more hours.

Now if I toss and turn she'll sit up and look at me but if I close my eyes (I peek!) she lays right back down again. I know if she NEEDS to go, she'll whine to let me know. It's such a relief to have that confidence in our training.

On another note, we completed our puppy kindergarten this weekend. There was a contest to see which dogs could complete the most automatic sits and "touches" and such - Soleil won every contest by a country mile. She is one smart little monkey, as long as she's hungry. Somehow a full tummy renders her completely deaf... ound:


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

I dont know if I was the reason my dog sleeps late or not. I am a college student. So my hours of sleep are different than those who work 9-5. Charley goes to bed EVERY night 10:30-11... unless we're having a BBQ/bonfire that goes late... but I have had a stroller, so I put him in there while we're outside at 10:30 to sleep. He sleeps through EVERYTHING which is great. 

With mornings he either wakes me up around 8:30 or let's me sleep in until 10 sometimes even 11. He doesn't bark or anything. He's awake but he just stays until I get up. Which is great for me. When I first got him, anytime he would whine I felt horrible and took him out and then I could never get back to sleep because he wouldnt let me. But I quickly learned I will never get sleep if I allow him to run my sleep schedule. 

So, he sleeps in a crate EVERY night. I like my bed for me... and sharing your bed with a dog is fine if you want BUT the minute you bat an eye be ready to have to get up with the pup. If I have to get up to use the restroom, I go off the other side of the bed so he doesn't realize it's his Mama getting up (he thinks it's Daddy & Daddy doesnt feed or take him out potty so he wont wake up for that). And as long as I dont let him know I am up, he waits for me to come to him. Patiently. 

There have been some mornings where I feel like I am waking him up out of his sleep  Maybe it's nothing I am doing.. maybe I just got super lucky. But I never caved after the first week or two of having him by letting him out when he whined. He needed to know I was in charge of sleeping arrangements.


----------



## lolo1 (Jul 24, 2018)

I wonder if anyone has new advice on this. Our baby Jack has a lot of energy and is 13 weeks old. He is awake and ready to play fetch at 5:30am most days. This morning it was 4:20am. We are exhausted lol, and would really like him to sleep until 6:30/7:00.

He usually falls asleep in his expen around 8 or 9 pm and my DH moves him to a crate next to our bed around 11 after taking him to the potty pad. Jack sleeps through the night and then starts whimpering in the morning to get out. We potty him and then he is raring to go with some playtime. We play for about 30 minutes, lots of running, and then put him in his expen, with food, water plenty of toys etc. and we try to go back to sleep (so this morning that was at about 5:30am),but Jack starts to cry and then bark. At other times, we do not respond to barking, but we live in a loft and have neighbors and feel its unfair to let him bark so early in the morning, so we respond....i know....by 8:30am he is on his first nap.

Is there anything we can do to improve this situation? Do you think it will improve on its own? Need some advice!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I had this problem and resolved it by giving him a bully stick. He woke me up to go potty around 5-5:30 and there isn’t much avoiding this - that part didn’t last long. But afterwards he just had lots of morning energy. It was near enough to breakfast time he would jump right on the chew, and usually he would chew intensely for a few minutes and then go back to sleep. By 6 months he didn’t have to potty early so I only had to give it to him if we wanted to sleep in and he woke up at the usual time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lolo1 said:


> I wonder if anyone has new advice on this. Our baby Jack has a lot of energy and is 13 weeks old. He is awake and ready to play fetch at 5:30am most days. This morning it was 4:20am. We are exhausted lol, and would really like him to sleep until 6:30/7:00.
> 
> He usually falls asleep in his expen around 8 or 9 pm and my DH moves him to a crate next to our bed around 11 after taking him to the potty pad. Jack sleeps through the night and then starts whimpering in the morning to get out. We potty him and then he is raring to go with some playtime. We play for about 30 minutes, lots of running, and then put him in his expen, with food, water plenty of toys etc. and we try to go back to sleep (so this morning that was at about 5:30am),but Jack starts to cry and then bark. At other times, we do not respond to barking, but we live in a loft and have neighbors and feel its unfair to let him bark so early in the morning, so we respond....i know....by 8:30am he is on his first nap.
> 
> Is there anything we can do to improve this situation? Do you think it will improve on its own? Need some advice!


You absolutely HAVE to stop playing with him when he gets up. If he has to potty (and at his age, I would take his word for it) treat it just like a middle of the night potty run. No talking, no eye contact, put him down where he's supposed to potty and stand still. Don't even move off that spot. If he doesn't potty in under two minutes, he really doesn't have to very badly. Once he has pottied (or after 2 minutes, whichever comes first, (you can give one quiet "good boy") then again, with no talking eye contact, cuddling, etc, he gets popped back in his crate.

Now is the hard part, because you have already "trained" him (or he has trained you!) to expect play time and getting up with him... You need to get back in bed and TOTALLY ignore him. If you can't actually go back to sleep, turn your back on him and read a book or listen to music. Don't even LOOK in his direction. Decide on what YOU think is an acceptable wake-up time, and stick to it. It will take a few days, but he WILL learn that fussing gets him nowhere, and pipe down.

Mine all know that no one will get out of bed for them before 7:00 these days unless it is a DIRE emergency! LOL! Kodi still insists on his 7AM potty run, and since he's going, we take them all out. But then they will all go back to bed (usually snuggling on our bed with us) for however long we want to stay in bed. But they are all adults. That would be a lot to expect of your puppy.


----------



## lolo1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Thank you both so much. I understand what you are saying and it makes so much sense! We did get into a bad habit of playing with him early on, and thought he needed that exercise, but definitely didnt recognize that this was the wrong path. I know this change will be a little tough, but we will get through. :smile2:


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> Mine all know that no one will get out of bed for them before 7:00 these days unless it is a DIRE emergency!


The first time our puppy ever gave us a "signal" he needed to go potty was at 3am when he had diarrhea. If our nighttime/early morning routine hadn't been quiet, I don't know how I ever would have recognized it. He was sorted of amped up and there was an urgency that's very similar to how he behaves when he's been stuck indoors for a few days and needs exercise, so it would have been easy to miss the signals. At first I did sort of wonder what was going on, but I knew he wouldn't wake us up to play, so it had to be something important. He now gives the same signal when he has diarrhea, which is good since he has a sensitive stomach and it happens every once in a while.

Maybe it would also help to try the extra exercise before bedtime instead. But, 11pm-5am is about what our puppy slept and it gradually increased. It doesn't last too long, but it's definitely easier to tough out if you can go back to sleep!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*wake up time*



krandall said:


> ...Mine all know that no one will get out of bed for them before 7:00 these days unless it is a DIRE emergency! LOL! Kodi still insists on his 7AM potty run, and since he's going, we take them all out. But then they will all go back to bed (usually snuggling on our bed with us) for however long we want to stay in bed. But they are all adults.  That would be a lot to expect of your puppy.


I don't even hear Perry move in the morning until my alarm goes off (6am) which he recognizes so at that point he'll stir and then wait til I get him (use the bathroom, grab my robe, etc.) Outside for a quick pee, then we go back to bed for a few minutes of snuggle time and then he hangs out on the bed while I shower, dress, etc. During the dressing part there is some play - he brings his toy raccoon and drops it on my foot for me to kick across the room.

On the weekends I don't set my alarm and he'll wait patiently until I'm ready to get up. That's usually around 7 but does occasionally end up being 8 or 9 (rarely, more often I'll get up earlier take him out to pee and then we'll go back to sleep on my bed), but no noise or bother from him til I get out of bed and open his crate.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> I don't even hear Perry move in the morning until my alarm goes off (6am) which he recognizes so at that point he'll stir and then wait til I get him (use the bathroom, grab my robe, etc.) Outside for a quick pee, then we go back to bed for a few minutes of snuggle time and then he hangs out on the bed while I shower, dress, etc. During the dressing part there is some play - he brings his toy raccoon and drops it on my foot for me to kick across the room.
> 
> On the weekends I don't set my alarm and he'll wait patiently until I'm ready to get up. That's usually around 7 but does occasionally end up being 8 or 9 (rarely, more often I'll get up earlier take him out to pee and then we'll go back to sleep on my bed), but no noise or bother from him til I get out of bed and open his crate.


They DO learn to adapt to our schedules if we don't allow them to train us first! LOL!


----------



## lolo1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Last night we took everyone’s suggestions...We kept Jack playing a little later and placed him in his crate for sleepy-time. He started crying at 3 am, I took him to the potty pad which was successful and put him back in the crate with a bully - no talking, no eye contact - and closed my eyes facing him and went back to sleep. He did cry intermittently throughout the rest of the night and I did not respond whatsoever. There was no barking, which was a pleasant surprise. We all got up at 7am. THANK YOU SO MUCH to everyone who responded. This is sooooo much better and we are sticking to it, that is until we can realize Melissa’s dream-like experience aha!!! :x


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*training us*



krandall said:


> They DO learn to adapt to our schedules if we don't allow them to train us first! LOL!


Exactly! As I sit here Perry is trying to "train" me to give him his Himalyan chew. I took one out of the goodie bag yesterday but put it up on the table after I thought he had enough last night... and after that (last night) and today, he's standing on the couch to stare at it then grumbling at me, then looking back again - trying to 'guilt' me into giving it to him.

He'll get it later, but when _I_ want to give it to him, not when he's 'making' me give it to him


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

lolo1 said:


> Last night we took everyone's suggestions...We kept Jack playing a little later and placed him in his crate for sleepy-time. He started crying at 3 am, I took him to the potty pad which was successful and put him back in the crate with a bully - no talking, no eye contact - and closed my eyes facing him and went back to sleep. He did cry intermittently throughout the rest of the night and I did not respond whatsoever. There was no barking, which was a pleasant surprise. We all got up at 7am. THANK YOU SO MUCH to everyone who responded. This is sooooo much better and we are sticking to it, that is until we can realize Melissa's dream-like experience aha!!! :x


"Dream-like experience"  I like that. I have to say, Perry is an extremely patient guy - and we need that since he travels twice a year and ends up in his travel bag for 20-25 hours (with only a few short reprieves)!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lolo1 said:


> Last night we took everyone's suggestions...We kept Jack playing a little later and placed him in his crate for sleepy-time. He started crying at 3 am, I took him to the potty pad which was successful and put him back in the crate with a bully - no talking, no eye contact - and closed my eyes facing him and went back to sleep. He did cry intermittently throughout the rest of the night and I did not respond whatsoever. There was no barking, which was a pleasant surprise. We all got up at 7am. THANK YOU SO MUCH to everyone who responded. This is sooooo much better and we are sticking to it, that is until we can realize Melissa's dream-like experience aha!!! :x


Good start, but I wouldn't even give him the bully stick. Chewing will just help him keep himself awake. Night time is sleep time. period.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

Well I am spoiled. My girls are 7 now but at about a year and a half we got a dog door in the bedroom so when Kati woke with the sun I didn’t have to until the girls found something to bark at & wake the neighborhood. But they also learned early on that there is No schedule. I worked from home when I first got them. Then we moved and I got a job where I worked from midnight to 8 am. And then I got a job with varying hours so some days I go in at eight and some days I go in at noon and work until eight. No set food schedule or potty schedule except last call is usually around 11pm. 
Kati is still up with the sun but will laze about and chew her bone until I wake and I am positive she can read my pheromones because the very minute my body switches from sleep to waking she is cuddling up for loves. (They do sleep with me since they were about one and were crated before that) Lollipop waits her turn as she is not the dominant of the two. But they will let me turn over and go back to sleep without letting them out if I’m not really ready to get up. Also they get fed before we go out in the am cuz otherwise they have to go out twice and I don’t usually have time for that. None of us can wait until we get our dog door in this house. (and they are in a closed fence yard with no room for a bird to swoop down or a coyote to snatch them)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

